# Public accidents



## kello82 (Nov 27, 2008)

i have to say i'm pretty sad and frusterated now. i guess this is a venting thread.

i saw all my best buds for the 1st time since they left for college in Aug, (i am the only one who did not go. the last week of august i decided to defer for a year realizing that college would kill me right now). i have been missing them like crazy, as they have been my sanity and my reason to laugh so many times.
we went out for dinner and then went to starbucks for some coffee and a nice long chat.

RIGHT when we got there my tummy cramped up. knowing that means BATHROOM NOW i went to the restroom and didnt even make it. by the time i got to the toilet, the back of my pants was completly totalled and i was done pooing too,
3 good things i guess- a) the bathroom was a one seater, b) i always carry extra undies in my purse, and c) i had a sweatshirt to tie around my waist.

still, i was VERY VERY upset. after a lifetime of cleaning up my mess, i went out and told my friends that i didnt feel well and that i had puked on my pants(to explain the random sweater around my waist). and i left and cried the whole way home.

of course they were very understanding and concerned, i wasnt upset about anything they did or anything. no one knew i had sh!t myself. i was just so sad and dissapointed bc i wanted to spend time with them, it was my only chance!

to make it all better, my GI called while i was sitting on the toilet trying to figure out what to do. :ybatty:  needless to say, i did not answer.

this was my first experience with having to leave an event/gathering with others bc of an accident.
ugh i guess i just needed to vent and tell of this adventure. if anyone has embarrasing stories of their own, id love to hear. it would make me feel better to see how you guys have handled these situations. 
bah, still feeling sad even now


----------



## soupdragon69 (Nov 27, 2008)

Aww kello huge hugs coming your way honey ((((HUGS))))

Yesterday coming home from rheumatology clinic I had to leave the motorway a junction early as it was rush hour and KNEW my guts were working up to trouble with a capital T. 

I went cross country and by the time I was desperate I fortunately had got as far as my GP surgery, parked the car and shot into the loo, literally just made it and no more...

The receptionist when I came out said - "ooh where did you pop up from I didnt see you arrive"!! LOL I just said "the joys of crohns and that I would be in this morning to see my GP" ;-)

My worst one was out with workmates on an extremely rare night out before I was diagnosed Kello.. Had ONE pint of beer that I sipped at over the evening (keep in mind I rarely drink and this episode put me off for a long time after it!). Could feel my guts starting to play up across the evening. We walked round to a nightclub to dance and I just couldnt cope and had to head to the loos. 

Thought I was sorted. Boy was I wrong! 

Was drained after it. Decided to head home. It was about 11pm at this point. Bought myself some fries to eat on the walk back to the car. Worst half hour of my life. All the loos were locked. I binned the fries. Had to keep stopping as the gut spasms hit me in waves and try to look unworried whilst working really hard not to dump in the middle of the street and breaking out in a huge sweat trying to control things. Was in terrible pain.. even got my mobile out several times while I had to stand still and made it look as though I was standing against the wall casually having a chat with my legs crossed!!

Got to the car and things had eased a bit.. still had a drive of approx 20mins. Hit me again multiple times on the way and I thought I really am going to s**t myself in the car I cant cope with this anymore. Knew on the way home there was NOWHERE open loo wise...

Got half a mile from my home and had to pull over into a layby. Had the biggest dump of my life and was soooooooo glad I had tons of tissues! 

Relief? RELIEF?? I could have kissed the ground and given a huge moon to passing motorists afterwards. Drained oh yes! Alot of cleaning up and shower afterwards - definately! 

Thats when I knew I had to get help and sort myself out funnily enough. That was the worst episode I ever had and dont ever ever want to do it again. Funnily enough I cant face alcohol or fries anymore lol - wonder why... scratches head. ;-)

I still have problems getting to the loo on time and like you have to go when I have the first twinges and dont always make it.

So you are not on your own by a long shot Kello ok? The old excuses will always come out. And its easier said than done when your body lets you down again and you kick yourself for letting it happen when there is absolutely nothing you could have done!!

Am glad you had spares and a plan though.. thats how you beat this thing into submission, you play it at its own game! I wear a sanitary towel as well and it gives me a bit of time and helps with the clean up too. Sometimes things just get as far as the towel and its just a case of changing it, freshening up and starting again.

Feel better Kello.. you arent alone honey.. your next day out will be loads better trust me!
((hugs))


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 27, 2008)

Very, very sorry to hear that. Sorry that it made you cry.

It really shouldn't be viewed as anything other than a medical problem -- no different than an asthmatic suddenly needing a ventilator, or someone with an allergy suddenly requiring an epi-pen. You needed to go.

So chin-up. Even if it's really hard. If they're really your friends you should be straight-up with them.

The one time something like that happened to me, I was at a Greek restaurant. It was summer, and I was wearing WHITE shorts. Luckily, I was a block from my house.


----------



## CookieCat (Nov 27, 2008)

Awww Kello-Jello girl!!! Huge ((((HUGS)))) coming your way from me...just wish I was there for real.

This is one aspect of the disease that really gets to me more than anything. God, I hate it. I have had a number of accidents like you've described and had to dump everything for a dump. 

Like Jan, I wear a pad - have to. Sometimes I just leak without even knowing it. Carry spare undies. A little talc can also help mask the smell a bit (at least I hope it does). I often plan my trips according to the availability of toilets. That's why the thing with the toilets here got to me so much the other night - I just couldn't handle the distance along with being so weak and wobbly and in pain from HDU. Thank god that is fixed now, but I still have to do battle with the lead-weight doors every time I go to the toilet. Ggggrrrr!

I am trying to recall my worst experience to share with you, but I tend to try to forget them. I do remember being stuck in a line-up for the toilets at the cinemas and some kid saying 'Poo, something smells in here!' So much for my 'hopefully no-one will notice' thoughts.... :yfrown: What could I do though?

Accidents happen hun... and remember they are just that as Johnny said. But I totally know where you are coming from with feeling so humiliated and embarrased, let alone all the disappointment about  having your night out ruined by this damned disease. :frown:  I didn't go to college straight from school either because of being sick (pre-diagnoses, but def. not pre-symptoms) and know how lonely it gets and how much you feel like you've missed out. Things will get better though - I fully believe that Kello. Maybe this is another arguement in the old ostomy suggestion.... 

Take care and remember that your def. not alone, OK? 
(((HUGS))) (((HUGS))) (((HUGS)))


----------



## jed (Nov 27, 2008)

GoJohnnyGo said:
			
		

> It really shouldn't be viewed as anything other than a medical problem -- no different than an asthmatic suddenly needing a ventilator, or someone with an allergy suddenly requiring an epi-pen. You needed to go.


thats a lovely way to look at it GJG.

i've always been lucky enough (if you can call it that) to find somewhere before this happens to me. but those places have been a little varied at times...

a sheltered business doorstep and a bin outside of a locked toilet block.

sorry to hear what happened Kello.
{{hugz}}


----------



## Agent X20 (Nov 27, 2008)

It's less of a problem for me since I've been on azathioprine.
Rather strangely, most of my issues seem to be around C at the moment, but I still managed to poo myself yesterday (only minor and I was at home)... seem to have a build up of wind (that's gas to some of you) and cramping, and over zealous release of said gas leads to a predictable result!
I always wear a dark suit for work... and any problems and I'm out of here.


----------



## CazMc (Nov 27, 2008)

Kello,

I feel really bad for you, it is a truly awful feeling.  How are you feeling now?  Hope you are a bit better   It has only happened to me once and I was not that far away from my house but it upset me sooooo much.

Take lots of care
Caz x


----------



## catfud (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I know how your feeling... I've shit myself so many times in public places and a whole list of other places too lol. I make my friends laugh with all my 'poo stories' as they like to call them. It makes me upset but at the same time I try to turn it around and see the humour in it. (easier said than done) It's the feeling of loss of dignity that upsets me. And I will always say I have 'just been sick' rather than 'I have just shit myself' its far less embaressing.

The amount of times I have been at work passing wind not thinking about it, when... !!!!SPLAT!!!! Now I'm sitting in my own shit. I descretely leave my desk and head to the loo. Using stupid amounts of toilet roll to clean myself up and to try and scrub my underwear (I'm poorly prepared I never carry spares). After tidying myself up as best I can, I jam loads of toilet roll in my butt crack. (lol it upsets me at the time but when I look back sometimes it makes me laugh) Sometimes the toilet roll stays in there, sometimes it goes rogue and falls down my trouser leg. This leads to a quick trip to the toilet to straighten up. I get paranoid that people might be able to smell poo and ride the day out sitting in my shitty pants. I head home shower and freshen up.

I have also been in bed with a GF and often woken up to find that I have had accidents. Most of the time I can quickly go to the bathroom and clean myself up. They are none the wiser. But I have woken up once to find that I have totally flooded the bed with shit! Theres no real way of covering that one up! My GF at the time was good about it but I was preying for the ground to open up and swallow.


----------



## drew_wymore (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sorry Kello =(

I've shared this before and of course nobody laughs cause most of us have been there and know how embarrassing it is. I'm still traumatized by the one accident I had. 

I met someone online and went to visit them and I woke up one morning with er laying right next to me and I uh .. basically covered her entire bed .. doh! Laugh it's funny =)


----------



## My Butt Hurts (Nov 27, 2008)

drew_wymore said:
			
		

> I met someone online and went to visit them and I woke up one morning with er laying right next to me and I uh .. basically covered her entire bed ..


Uh, that ^ wasn't me - for those of you who were wondering.  Hahahaha.



Kello - I've crapped my pants more times than I can count.  Thank God I have a mini van, and I keep a little kids training potty in the back.  I've only had to use it like 3 times, but it was worth it.  
The 2 most memorable times were at work and at Wal-Mart.  At work, I crapped my pants in the middle of teaching a kindergarten class.  Luckily, the bathroom is 10 feet away from my classroom door, but I still had to leave the class alone, and some of the kids came out in the hall to see where I went, some teachers were talking to them (luckily one teacher knew exactly what happened just from the look on my face), and then the VP came around the corner not 1 minute later.  I was almost caught!  I can't find my Wal-Mart story on here... it was a good one.  In short - the bathroom was closed for cleaning, I went anyways, the man who was cleaning it whined at me while I was cleaning my ass up.  It was a nightmare.

I always keep an extra pair of pants in my backpack for school, and an extra pair of jeans in my car.  I also wear shorts under skirts or dresses.  How cute is a dress if there's poop runnin' down your leg??
My GI told me to do rectal kegels to help with control, and honestly, since I've been on Prednisone and Humira (not on anymore) I haven't had a problem with it.
Good luck - it will get better for you Kell.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 27, 2008)

My Butt Hurts said:
			
		

> In short - the bathroom was closed for cleaning, I went anyways, the man who was cleaning it whined at me while I was cleaning my ass up.  It was a nightmare.



Haha... I do that all the time at work. I should really introduce myself to the cleaning ladies. They're so used to seeing me in there, they don't even bother trying to scoot me out anymore. They just go about their business whilst I go about mine.


----------



## Wiles (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your evening Kello 

I had totally forgotten about most of the times I crapped myself in public until Catfud mentioned stuffing his butt with toilet paper. I remember doing that in High School. One time I was camping with my classmates and I didn't make it to the bathroom in time. I recall smuggling my dirty underwear out of the bathroom facilities bundled up in loads of TP and stuffed under my shirt so I could hunt for a place to dispose of it... No one was the wiser, though. The only time I've ever gone in front of someone else was when my mom was helping me to the house after spending the day at the hospital. I just froze in the driveway and it went down my leg, came out my pant leg then went over my shoe...  

I mess myself at home now and then, but thankfully out of the house it's uncommon. Even though I'm alone it still feels humiliating sometimes.


----------



## Daisy G (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Kello

Oh boy it's sure is hectic when you need to go and you know you are not going to make it.  Close to the time when I was first diagnosed with Crohns (July '07) I was having serious diarrhea and had no idea why.  I was having a really hectic day at the office (my desk on the first floor) I had to go downstairs for something and on my way back up I had this urge to go to the loo for a number 2!!  I didn't make it and pooed in my pants on the stairwell - I was beside myself with anger/frustration embarrasment the whole caboodle.  It was late in the afternoon and most of my colleagues had already left for the day which was a bonus for me.  In those early days I did not carry spare nickers but boy you sure learn fast!!  Anyway, now I don't go anywhere without my spare nickers & baby wipes.  Since then I've still been having poo accidents both at home and it's really stressful they say Crohns shouldn't rule your life but it's hard when your bowel has it's own agenda!!  Here in NZ the 'Crohns and Ulcertive Colitis Support Group' has a card called: "I Can't Wait" which I've come close to using once but I think it's a really great idea provided you have enough time when heading into the toilet and there's a queue that you can show to folk waiting that you really have to go.
Hang in there everything passes as they say (excuse the pun not intended at all!!)
-Daisy G


----------



## mrjmom (Nov 28, 2008)

poor kello. That has happened to me also. I was at Chuck E Cheese with a friend and our kids. I didn't make it either. Lucky for me it was only a little that could be cleaned up easliy. I told my friend I had sat on a piece of ice to explain the wet pants. Sucks having such embarassing issues. Take care,
mrjmom


----------



## TammySue62 (Nov 28, 2008)

I too have had many of poo incidents also.A few stories too.
I have learned to carry a plastic bag with me everywhere I go.I wear a folded
up hankie in my panties too to wipe after my accidents.
The first thing you look for when you are out and about is a washroom.
I can not control my poo either. I have learned not to care what other
people think or gossip about this is something that we can not avoid.


----------



## kromom1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Kello - I am sooo sorry for what happened and hope you are feeling better today. Like GJG said, if your friends are truly friends, they will understand.  I know its still embarrasing, though.  My accidents have, fortunately, all occurred at home - the worst was a time when I was vomiting into the toilet and the D decided to come at the same time, all over my PJs and on the bathroom floor.  I'm sure some day I won't be so lucky, though, and I will have an accident in a public place. 

Hang in there, it will get better.  

Lisa


----------



## MaskdMarvl (Nov 28, 2008)

Ive letf underwear in trashcans before. Evaluate the restroom situation first.


----------



## kello82 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks everyone 
you all made me feel so much better. i didnt expect there to be much response  to this thread! and yes after the initial frustration wears off, it is pretty freakin funny to look back on 

after hearing how many other ladies wear panty liners all the time, i feel bad for all you boys! deff they have saved me many a time! plus the fact that we have purses to stash undies, wipes, etc whatever we need. guys dont have this luxury, ah i cant even imagine!

and i really do take to heart the advice from GJG and kromom- if friends are true friends then theres no shame in being honest about it all  ive always been rather quiet about my disease, probably just from having to go thru middle and high school years with it. not wanting to be labeled as different or the "girl with the poo prob" you know? kids are mean! but i really want to change and be honest and open and be able to say "i just crapped myself! im gonna go change, and ill be back in 20 ok?" LOL cause its the way life is.

thanks again you guys  i LOVE you guys! haha seriosuly, you all helped me to turn this into something i can laugh about and accept.

who knew that poo could be so heartwarming :tongue:


----------



## DustinK (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that happened to you. I've experienced a bunch of embarrassing moments since I've had this stupid colostomy. If you're having a gassy day, with a colostomy, you can't control when that gas comes out which can lead to some very embarrassing moments when in class, out with friends, ect. So I kinda understand how embarrassing crohns can be some times.


----------



## Hotwire Aircraft (Aug 14, 2009)

*Yeah.*

I've had so many incidents, I can't even begin to recall all of em. But a few of the worst. 
One of the first dates with my current GF of 6years and two kids. We were spending some time at the Oregon coast Grabbed some KFC on the way home. Had an attack. Pulled over on what we thought was a side road. I got as far as the back of the car with one of my college books for TP and cut loose. Looking around I realized I wasn't as concealed as I first Imagined, and there was a mail box. Crap, This is somebody's driveway. I cleaned up and sped away. Poor fella, next time he goes to get the mail. 

Another time I was getting ready to test fly a brand new biz jet with a test pilot. Its my job to test all the electrical equipment in flight. So I just had lunch and was ready to go. Shortly after takeoff I felt an episode coming on. So I'm sitting on this leather seat thinking "this seat is probably worth more than I make all year." So I'm trying to hold it, I started sweating and looking how far away the ground was. Keep in mind this plane doesn't have a shitter on board. So I'm trying to do my checks and keep a level head. About 30 secs later (felt like 20 mins) I told the pilot, fortunately a good friend, "Get This Bird On The Ground!" he looked over, probably just thought I was air sick cuz he handed me a barf bag. I said "This ain't going to cut it!" So he then understood and nosed over and heading for the run way.  We were cruising at 450kts, "cant this thing go any faster?" By the time we pulled up to the hanger I already had the door open. Run you fool. It was a photo finish, let me tell you. 

Another time I was with my GF and her brother walking to the store through a neighborhood.  Wham!, I just headed for the best cover I could find on short notice. Some bushes in front of a home. Then I heard some woman come out looking for her dog, PANIC> what do you do you cant just pinch it off. I felt like I was vandalizing this woman's property! If she saw me, she was probably at a loss for words, because she just went back into the back yard. 

I hate travel, they need to just install a Portable Toilet every 1/2 mile, I drive a low car so Its not like I can just pull em down and go on a bed pan with out distracting other innocent motorists on the highway.

Also I know every side road on the way to work that offers a bit of privacy. Which is difficult because I live in the desert and tumble weeds provide little cover. Live, Laugh, Learn


----------



## Mark33180 (Aug 15, 2009)

One thing i have learned to do is keep an extra set of jeans and boxers in my truck,booksack just for that reasone, My ex-girlfriend did the same, (she actually bought them for me) just incase something like that happens.  and i keep a box of soft paper towels for emergency clean ups.  helps out a time or two.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 15, 2009)

oh honey, what rubbish timing for you.  It happens to all of us, but some bathroom emergencies are more of a problem than others.  I don't have any real tales to tell, but I remember being out with my best friend and all our kids (my boy and her 3 girls) when I had a bite of french fry - as I chewed and swallowed she and I both realised what was about to happen - cue her entertaining 4 kids in McD's whilst I sorted myself out.  More recently, I fell down/up the stairs - slipped and knocked myself out.  As I came to, I needed to 'go' - so I did.  I woke up several hours later, having more or less cleaned myself up - turned out to be concussed and had a headache that just would not go away.  I had to strip the bed, and shampoo the mattress.


----------



## Guestly (Aug 16, 2009)

I really do feel for you Kello.  

I won't be using the heated leather seats in my beloved limited edition beetle for a long time if it's any consolation.  Most of my incidents have been while stuck in traffic jams, and then the hideousness of the remainder of the journey home sitting in a warm wet pile, and praying there is no one around for the careful limp of shame to my door.  :stinks: 

I just spectacularly smp'd (shit my pants) about an hour ago - had been set to meet my mum for a lovely afternoon, but I am winding down the steroids with explosive and dissapointing results.  At least I was at home - but I felt like crying too.

One thing I have discovered is that nappy/diaper comapanys make dry nights products for up to age 15.  I am no size zero (by any stretch of the imagination), but they fit me - I reckon that unless the wearer was a fan of spandex most people would have no idea.

I have also invested in the following for days when I just know things are a bit funky: http://physiosupplies.com/acatalog/Ladies_Protective_Briefs.html 

Ok I know they aint exactly sexy, but neither is the old SMP situation on a night out.  I have sewn red bows on mine!  Kinda 50's retro!

Nonetheless I do mourn my continence, I too have a secret bag in the car with the usual supplies, including inco pads for the seats, wipes, and airfeshener.... 

Bummer eh!

*Sharting is such sweet sorrow*


----------



## kello82 (Aug 17, 2009)

aww so many poo'd the pants stories 
normal people take for granted the fact that they can hold it!!!

well since that first public poo in the first post i had many more since then and kinda got used to it. got to the point where it was multiple times a day, and then finally on my day of ileo surgery, april 7th, i crapped myself 3 times. 
once at home- had to wash the floor, oh about an hour before the trip. 
then walking into the hospital-yep crap allll down my legs and my dad had to go out to the car and get my other pants. 
and finally, the last time i will shit myself EVER- in the pre-op bed AS they were saying "ok were ready. lets go..." they were 30 seconds from wheeling me away, when the cramps came and i said "i have to.....go." they wanted me not to bother cleaning it up, but i was like hell no! what was i supposed to do, drip poo all the way into the OR room??? and get it on the nice sterile bed?? i dont think the knew how much it was lol.
ah well. no more crap my pants anymore. just mucous my pants. mm yummy.


----------



## Lisa5326 (Aug 17, 2009)

I read this thread for the first time the other night...and then I had a dream that I crapped my pants in a store that night and I remember thinking about what you all did and how to resolve my situation...in my dream.  Crazy, and thanks...I haven't had to experience the crapping-of-the-pants yet in real life, but I do feel prepared if I were ever have to...know the bathroom locations, always have extra clothes and make up a really good excuse why you have to leave, immediately or why you have a fresh wet spot on your pants.

I have been afraid of this happening to me, but knowing it happens to a lot of us, at least on here, makes it less devastating i think.  :}  You all rock.


----------



## katiesue1506 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've done it once... but it wasn't really in public. I still remember how horrible it made me feel. I was dog/cat sitting for a neighbor and I was driving to let the dogs out when I HAD to go... I tried so hard to make it, but by the time I pulling into their driveway I was already going... I still had to run and unlock their door but I trailed poo across their living room floor.... luckily it was all cleaned up, but I had to call my mom to come down to help me... I was just so disappointed and felt as if I'd lost my dignity. I remember crying and waiting for my mom to get there as my neighbors cats and dog watched me... so humiliating.


----------



## kello82 (Aug 18, 2009)

lol lisa--i had a poop dream too last night!! haha! it was kinda relating to this, me and a bunch of other people had to get over our embarrasments of pooing and so we all had to take turns pooing in the presence of each other in a little kiddy potty time thing. and it was so weird, i had my ileo in my dream, but still had to take my "poop" turn and had to explain that i didnt poo real poo, it was mucous. LOL what the hell..i have a lot of poo dreams though...the normal way not the stoma way

aww katie. you just know that the pets are like "wow. WE can hold our crap long enough to not go on the carpet. whats the deal..."
it does feel like you loose your dignity....like having your parents help you clean up from potty stuff, that ends at age 4 (4? idk even). its something that they should never have to help you with again, so when they do it sucks. a lot.


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 18, 2009)

katiesue1506 said:
			
		

> I've done it once... but it wasn't really in public. I still remember how horrible it made me feel. I was dog/cat sitting for a neighbor and I was driving to let the dogs out when I HAD to go... I tried so hard to make it, but by the time I pulling into their driveway I was already going... I still had to run and unlock their door but I trailed poo across their living room floor.... luckily it was all cleaned up, but I had to call my mom to come down to help me... I was just so disappointed and felt as if I'd lost my dignity. I remember crying and waiting for my mom to get there as my neighbors cats and dog watched me... so humiliating.


I empathize. First time... with my dog in the car. Had to leave him in there (don't worry, it was spring time) while I tried to Frankenstein the rest in the house... poor thing was so confused when I went back out to get him. Well, after I had changed of course


----------



## MD24 (Aug 18, 2009)

this thing is terrible
i rarely leave home for this reason
hope after the drugs start to work things ll be better for me as i hope it ll be for all of u


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 19, 2009)

Out of any, the worst one was at work...in a busy corporate setting/call center (sort of)....on the way to the bathroom....with people behind me as I speed walked...I'd rather not go into any of the others or even that one much, just too much I'd like to pretend was all just a very bad dream and I'd rather move on from it. I know repression isn't the most efficient or healthy method of coping, but it sure as hell feels better for now, so I'm using it.


----------



## seaofdreams (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm so fortunate that I've never had a terrible situation like yours but it has come so so close many times. I guess it helps that I barely go anywhere for fear of this exact thing happening.


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL oh Shantel, you have me rolling over here!!!!! :ylol2:


----------



## shazamataz (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank goodness I have never had one of these incidents!

It seems as I have flared I have gone the other way and get constipated instead.

However in the past i have had bouts of very urgent D in the evenings. This is not fun when you share a house and the toilet is in the bathroom!

I also have urgency (but normal poo) in the mornings, where basically I have to go no matter what.  I live on my own now but while I was sharing the house with my brother he had to adapt his sensibilities and be comfortable leaving the door unlocked when he was in the shower so that i could dive in at a moments notice to evacuate. He was reluctant at first but understood eventually when I explained the pain an the fact that 2 minutes feels like an hour when you are bursting!

I would have no major issue with going in the garden if I had to but unfortunately there is nowhere to hide in my garden so, while I've come close to resorting to it, I don;t really want to squat with an audience of my neighbours!

I'm really hoping that since my Crohns is not in the colon I can avoid any of these mishaps. I am very proud that I managed to get through my recent MRI - where I had to drink 2 litres of contrast and then get 1 litre of water squirted up my rear, which was extremely unpleasant - without letting go and holding it for over 30 minutes. I'm sure many of you will have had to do the same. How can they expect you to hold your breath AND your bum at the same time??!!  

Well, I succeeded, but it was no fun. The nurses congratulated me on a job well done (or NOT done in this case) - they were probably happy they didn;t have to clean anything up. Thank goodness as I'm sure there was LITRES when i sprinted to the loo aftrewards!


----------



## kello82 (Aug 27, 2009)

hhahahah shantel!!!
LMAO at code brown and the shit bar! i ALWAYS grabbed the bar...never fail. i dont think i couldve made it without that thing to squeeze the life out of


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 27, 2009)

Shank ya, Shantel. #2 is officially going to be Code Brown during an emergency situation, and having to throw up will be Code Green :roflanim:


----------



## seaofdreams (Aug 28, 2009)

Hahahaha, Shantel your story was great. My boyfriend has learned now that when I need to go, I really fricking need to go, code brown is an awesome name.


----------



## crohnsproof (Aug 28, 2009)

Just found you guys and I'm very glad that I did.  It makes me remember that Crohn's is worldwide and has no mercy on its victims.  I've had Crohn's for 37 years and could write a book on PMPP (poop my pants in public) stories.   The funniest was running around my church, naked upstairs, trying to find something to wear.  I was the only one there (Sat) and I found the costume closet to get a dress just to get home.   Nice to be here!  www.crohnsproof.com


----------



## crohnsproof (Aug 28, 2009)

Well, I was on my way to get a haircut. Have the church keys for emergency potty use. Thought I'd better head to the upstairs area, more privacy, IF someone were to show up. Leaving a trail behind me all the way. Got to the potty, stripped my pants,undies,shoes and threw them in a trash bag in the trash can. Cleaned up and said, "now what?"  I was tip toeing to the costume closet as swiftly as I could.  Found a dress, cleaned up my evidence trail, and went to get my hair cut with my new found dress and no undies.  No one EVER knew!  hahaha


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL @ "Code: Brown."


----------



## gibby (Aug 29, 2009)

My sister has nicknamed my dashes to the loo "code brown" for years, it makes me laugh every time as i leave the table and she is shouting it after me like a panicked army major.....funny at home, not so funny when you are at a restaurant....



i have made a few dashes down country lanes and hidden round trees or underneath bridges for quick evacuation many a time....but yeah i unfortunately left a trail in my parents house one particulary nasty time......the film i was watching was at the exciting part so didnt go when the warning lights were flashin, waited a bit longer than i should have then it was a dash down the stairs, along the hall and to the loo......ahem.....lucky my parents have wooden floors thats all i am saying....


----------



## crohnsproof (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok, here's a little song for us.....

If you're going downtown, 
and you have a 'code brown',
diarrhea,
diarrhea.


----------



## forum contributor (Aug 29, 2009)

crohnsproof said:
			
		

> Ok, here's a little song for us.....
> 
> If you're going downtown,
> and you have a 'code brown',
> ...


 :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: 

I'm going into Boston tonight to see Lewis Black do standup at the Wang Theater... 

I got my "get-out-of-my-way-and-let-me-use-your-private-bathroom-or-there's-going-to-be-an-awful-mess" card from my doctor (finally went and got it) yesterday... 

So I may just be yelling "Code Brown, Code Brown!!!" and singing that in my head!!!

I will be the classiest one in the theater. :tongue:


----------



## BWS1982 (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh the material Lewis Black would have if he saw someone get up and book it to the bathroom with that "I can make it" look on your face, Ris....:tongue: 

Enjoy the show, and don't crap yourself laughing!


----------



## jooles6377 (Aug 30, 2009)

It can be funny looking back.  I had an episode when out shopping and my husband popped into a shop and I stood outside with 2 kids aged 2 and 6.  I tried to phone my husband because moving would have made me worse.  It was a mobile black spot, I was sweating and my kids were running around.  Then just as I tried to grab them both and run to the loo, my 2 year old decided to take his shoe off and throw it over the balcony to the ground floor.  (yes funny now)

I was nearly in tears, shaking and frantically trying to phone hubby whilst the 6 year old ran down to get shoe.  It was hellish.  I managed to make the toilet but I dont know how as I can never wait that long.

Everyone who say me must have thought I was a looney!!!


----------



## since 1985 (Sep 6, 2009)

This must have happened to me a million times..... I've had a colostomy since 1989  and I still have embarrasing accidents - either it leaks or the clip comes off and spills everything.  Then it's always the thought of "do I smell" (even when there is not an accident). 

What I can't shake is the nightmares. I swear I have nightmares about having an accident or being seen naked (and everyone seeing my appliance) almost every night. For over 20 years.


----------



## since 1985 (Sep 6, 2009)

oh yeah, the extra pair of jeans (or work clothes) is always a good idea.....  my accidents always happen when I don't have any extra clothes or an extra appliance with me though.......   I have such bad timing


----------



## forum contributor (Sep 22, 2009)

HA! Oh no..... lol


----------



## farm (Sep 22, 2009)

That's why I carry a pocket knife.  To cut off my underware.  I've done it more times that I can count.


----------



## forum contributor (Sep 22, 2009)

You don't have to put it over your head, Farm! :ylol2:


----------



## farm (Sep 22, 2009)

Santos61198 said:
			
		

> You don't have to put it over your head, Farm! :ylol2:


Ha, sometimes I do!

I could tell you about the time in Maine when I was up to my waist in a swamp, holding on to the only twig that was rooted in, trying not to poop in my waders.
Knife-underware gone.

Or the time I was in a long business meeting, stank up the whole meeting,  (got us a break though), bathroom knife-underware gone.

Or the time I was in school and embarrassed myself in front of this girl I liked, knife-underware gone.

yeah, I keep Hanes in business.


----------



## violetcreams (Sep 22, 2009)

It would be great to be able to hear each others voices!


----------



## egg (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi I am sorry this has happened I have been in this situation as well I was out walking with friends when I had the need to go as we were in the woods it was kind of ok but I didny have anything to clean up with. However it didnt just stop in the woods we then had to all cram into the back of a mini to get home and thats when it all really kicked off. neadless to say I had to clean up the back of the mini.  not good.  I also had to poo into a plastic bag on a couple of occasions as I was at a festival and the toilets were backed up when you gotta go you gotta go. It never seems to be good timing at all. I havent had a diagnoses yet except IBS so not sure why mine happens I do feel for you xxxx


----------



## kello82 (Sep 23, 2009)

guys, you know im a fan of hijacking and i love coffee table style threads ....but really, too much here. sowwy, but its annoying to dig through all these posts trying to find whoever actually pooed their pants!! lol!
SOMEwhat on topic please? thanky.

btw--katie LMAO at miles!!  hahah i love him my kitties lay like that on the bannister


----------



## Jazminsdaddy (Sep 24, 2009)

I can remember walking downtown with a friend of mine and having to stop in a bush  in a park drop a load. I was so mortified with my friend being there but it was a good thing because he had to go to the store and buy some toilet paper. 

Countless times I have been driving home at about 130 km/hr squeezing my ass cheeks for dear life. I usually shit my pants as I am exiting the car. You know how the anticipation makes it come out faster?

I can also remember numerous times where I have had to throw out my underwear.

What a great site this is; nice to know I am not the only one out there.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 24, 2009)

kello so sorry to hear about your experience, its really unfortunate but i wonder if you could possibly look into options such as adult diapers?

i am a male and i feel weird using these but what the heck, when i feel runny and afraid ill make in my pants i use a pad thats made for womens menstrual flow but it saves the underwear and i can dispose the pad.  not the most comfortable feeling but its better than carrying around an extra pair of boxers.


----------



## kello82 (Sep 25, 2009)

Jazminsdaddy said:
			
		

> Countless times I have been driving home at about 130 km/hr squeezing my ass cheeks for dear life. I usually shit my pants as I am exiting the car. You know how the anticipation makes it come out faster?


hah thats something we've all done i think. and YES as soon as you start to climb out of the car, it all comes out anyways  so frusterating!


----------



## kello82 (Sep 25, 2009)

nogutsnoglory said:
			
		

> kello so sorry to hear about your experience, its really unfortunate but i wonder if you could possibly look into options such as adult diapers?
> 
> i am a male and i feel weird using these but what the heck, when i feel runny and afraid ill make in my pants i use a pad thats made for womens menstrual flow but it saves the underwear and i can dispose the pad.  not the most comfortable feeling but its better than carrying around an extra pair of boxers.


thanks for the suggestion! its not a problem for me right now as i have had ostomy surgery since i had the experience i posted about....so no more pooing from the bum for me!

yeah i used pads too. diaper type things were always wayyy to bulky for me. i would just line out like 3 large but thinner pads in my undies that way they werent really visible but offerencd some protectiong. still though, whrn a full load comes out at once? htere seemd to be no hope unless i was almost to the toilet. 

heres a suggestion for you....this helped me for both problems: accideents where i totally pooed my pants and also that my butt was just constnaly leaking a liltte bit.
anyways i always kept a couple sqaures of folded 4x4 gauze tucked in my butt. it buys you just a liuttle more time to get to the bathroom and it starts absorbing withouy filling up that pad or reachin your undies you know?

hopefully that helps. i still do that and wear pads cause i still have mucous coming out my butt, even with the osotmy. much easier to deal with though.

anyways, hey nice to meet you btw! welcome!


----------



## drew_wymore (Sep 25, 2009)

I've had a couple public accidents once way back when I was like 19 or 20 while at the casino lol .. good ol' tie the jacket around the pants. 

I suppose I just don't care. If someone is giving me the stink eye .. mmhmm I said it. I'll just tell them I have bowel issues and to suck it. =p


----------



## kskitt (Sep 25, 2009)

kromom1 said:
			
		

> Kello - I am sooo sorry for what happened and hope you are feeling better today. Like GJG said, if your friends are truly friends, they will understand.  I know its still embarrasing, though.  My accidents have, fortunately, all occurred at home - the worst was a time when I was vomiting into the toilet and the D decided to come at the same time, all over my PJs and on the bathroom floor.  I'm sure some day I won't be so lucky, though, and I will have an accident in a public place.
> 
> Hang in there, it will get better.
> 
> Lisa


luckerly my toilet is next to the basin, so i can do both lol

Ive only had one accident, and that was the first day after surgery that i was allowed food, was laying in bed and it went everywhere, i ended up crying in front of the nurses but then i realised that "ah well it happened" and didnt think anymore of it - but i know how embarrising for some people


----------



## CELDamage (Oct 7, 2009)

How about adding insult to injury. While on our way home from my brother house I started cramping so my wife started speeding to get to the nearest rest stop. Once we got there a police officer pulled in behind us and turned on his lights as I got out to run to the toliet he yelled FREEZE. I tried to explain and again he yelled FREEZE. Atthat moment the pain hit so hard I passed out. I awoke to find myself surrounded by EMT's loading my on a gernie, hand cuffed. When I got to the hospital I learned I was being arrested for being under the influence of illegal drugs. Luckily my doctor showed up within an hour to explain my medical condition and that I was on prescription Morphine. They dropped the charges but added another, refusing arrest. They later dropped those charges too but only after I agreed not to sue for wrongful arrest. I agreed to that, but not to having my civil rights violated. The prosecuting attorney and the police officer were both suspended for 90 days.

The most embarassing moment of my life, both for the incident or pooing myself and peeing myself, but also for having to deal with the repurcusions. 

As it turned out I ended up spending 6 days in the hospial. The whole time just completely embarassed.

I also had an episode while at work, but luckily it was on a weekend and no one was in the office.

Crohn's is so horrible. Just horrible. They just made it a law in Washington State that says that all businesses must open their bathrooms to people afflicted with Crohn's or other IBS disorders. This was passed after the store "Old Navy" refused to allow a little girl with Crohn's to use their employee bathroom. The poor girl had an accident and the "Old Navy" employees made fun of her. Since hearing this I refuse to shop there.


----------



## Reyno (Oct 7, 2009)

It's so funny to hear these stories.  I have had so many times when I was unable to hold it in.  I grew up on the beach and as a kid would just run straight to the ocean so that was very handy.  

What makes me laugh is what the experience must be like for the person in the next stall.  Just last week I was at school and HAD to go.  I ran into the library and there was someone in the other stall (there are only two in a tiny little bathroom).   The sounds that were coming from my stall must have been frightening. 

Anyway, I figure that's proabably TMI but my brothers love my poo stories and now I have a forum to share them.  Classic. . .oo: oo: oo:


----------



## Wiles (Oct 8, 2009)

The struggle of mind over bodily functions is one that I am very familiar with. My guts do not fight fair either, learned in the art of guerrilla warfare they bide their time and wait in ambush. They wait for that moment when I am least prepared to deal with them. Some of their favourite targets are important phone calls, exams,  road trips, conversations with cute girls from class... As a hardened veteran of these conflicts I try to be as prepared as possible; as soon as I enter an establishment I scope out the bathroom and if I am especially suspicious of an ambush I make sure to bring emergency undies in case of a failed retreat. I am happy to report that lately things have been relatively peaceful, but my guts still manage to surprise me from time to time.

Today was one of those times. I was on my way to play soccer when my bowels informed my body that it was time to move. This unsanctioned movement was alerted to me by that urgent, slightly sick feeling in the gut. I was not pleased, this was soccer night, nothing messes with soccer night! I held firm, making it clear that I was not going to be a part of this. Without too much protest my guts acceded to my will and kept silent. I thought I was in the clear, but alas I was mistaken. They may have been silent, but they were biding their time, working on a new exit strategy.

Walking home after a satisfying game of soccer I decided to stop into a convenience store and purchase and energy drink to fuel an evening of study. I usually tend to stay away from these things, knowing that sometimes my guts appropriate them and use them as launch fuel for their biological weapons but I had a lot of work to get done. Shortly after consuming the vile concoction my worst fears had been realised; the caffeine acted as a catalyst and my bowels were on the assault once again. I had at least another fifteen minutes of walking to get back to my apartment, I didn't think I would be able to hold out that long. I started trying to find possible escape routes. The park over there? No, too close to the skate park. Bright lights. How about that bush? No, too close to the apartment buildings. Damn. I had no choice but to try and hold out until I made it back home. As I got closer to my building my guts turned up the pressure, my walk slowed until I was stopped completely. Standing on the sidewalk with white-knuckled fists and clenched teeth I probably looked like a constipated serial killer but I didn't care, my only concern was making it to the bathroom before it was too late. With a gurgle, the pressure went down just enough for me to resume my retreat. The situation was becoming dire, I was losing the ability to keep the crap at bay. I flew through the front doors, ran up the stairs and into my apartment, I skidded down the hallway and had my pants halfway to my ankles before I was even inside the bathroom. With a leap and a turn I landed safely at home base. I won this time, but my guts aren't about to give up the fight. They are still there waiting for their moment of opportunity...


----------



## misscris (Oct 8, 2009)

:ylol2: Nicely put Wiles.  Not funny that we have to worry about crapping our pants, but the way you described it all had me either laughing or nodding my head in agreement.  hehe


----------



## imisspopcorn (Oct 8, 2009)

Way to go Wiles. I'm glad you won that battle.:ylol2: Only us Crohnies know what white knuckle terror really is.


----------



## BWS1982 (Oct 8, 2009)

"It's a real nail biter" says Roger Ebert

"It'll have you on the edge of your toilet seat NOT wanting more" says "Variety" Magazine....lol

Good to see you 'round Wiles.


----------



## kello82 (Oct 8, 2009)

hey reyno and welcome!

#2asap, i hope that your life doesnt revolve around pooping forever, nobody deserves that. i always think about how much others take for granted that they have a CHOICE for when and where they poo!


lmao wiles! so funny! so descriptive, it brings back such specific memories. not that theyre that all far away, i think of crapping my pants at least 5x a day still, but that sick feeling you described that lets you know you have to poo, ugh god  its just awful. 
towards the end i had that sick feeling ALL the time so i had no "poo notification".


----------



## katiesue1506 (Oct 8, 2009)

Ahh Wiles... the white-knuckle terror. Too well do we all know walking so fast to get the the bathroom until we have to slow and eventually stop and stand there... with every single muscle in our body tensed and clenched. I've done that battle before. Its fun when you win and are able to make it.


----------



## fenway1971 (Oct 8, 2009)

Wiles!  That was the most riveting poo story yet!  Well done.  I think we can all relate to that one. 

Welcome new guys!


----------



## Cookie (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for the laugh, Wiles.  And, yep...I've been there too.


----------



## MarkyB86 (Oct 16, 2009)

That story wiles is epic. It's just so hard to fight the evil!


----------



## atcig (Oct 17, 2009)

Wiles - That was awesome!


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 17, 2009)

Wiles, I almost peed myself!! :ylol2:


----------



## CrohnieCarolyn (Oct 18, 2009)

The "standing still" part I can so relate to - we've all been there - if I move another muscle its gonna come out ...sometimes I made it, sometimes not...


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 18, 2009)

OOOOH yeah..... and then that's when the Frankensteining starts.....


----------



## atcig (Oct 18, 2009)

> and then that's when the Frankensteining starts


Bahahahahaha!!!  I've done it many times but I have never heard it called that before - but it will be called that from now on!


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 18, 2009)

LOL yeah and when I do, my husband makes the grrrrr noises after me hahaha


----------



## Jer's Girl (Oct 22, 2009)

I have had this happen and I have had A LOT of very close calls. I had one this week actually driving home from the store.  Not a good feeling.   It is always so disheartening.  I hate to be reminded that I don’t really have control of my body.  

One thing that really helps me whenever something really mortifying happens in my life is to remember that it is okay to feel embarrassed but not ashamed.  Sometimes it is impossible not to feel embarrassed, but shame should be reserved for things that are your fault or that you are guilty of, never for something that you cannot help.


----------



## kello82 (Oct 26, 2009)

that is a REALLY good way to put it Jers Girl. youre right, shame is when you feel youve done something wrong, and pooing your pants if you cant help it aint wrong!! i think that will help a lot of people 

hahah good story muddin gal, SUCH a good idea. i would never have thought of that..... sucks that your dress code had to be light colored pants. ANYthing light colored on the bottom i just walk right past in the store, swimwear, undies, jeans, shorts, etc ALL of it is a no-no.


----------



## Jer's Girl (Oct 26, 2009)

Muddin’ Gal—that was such a great story!  I was so shy and mortified by this disease in High School, I don’t think I ever would have been that creative!

Kello82- The white clothes thing is so true.  It’s funny, but a lot of times I forget that not everyone lives this way, like when I see someone going for white pants, I think, “really?  You’re a braver woman than me.”  Or if I see someone eating something that I know would hurt me I feel like saying, “is that really worth it?”  I forget that to them, fried chicken is just fried chicken, not a sure fire ticket to spending the rest of the night in the John.

What’s sad is how many things that I have to cut out because I am afraid of being stuck without a bathroom.  I went to the pumpkin patch yesterday, and it was ruined by that feeling.  I kept thinking, “never again.”  To my friends it was just a nice hay ride and corn maze, but I kept picturing having to dash out it the corn field and pop a squat.  Innocent fun is too dangerous!


----------



## farm (Oct 26, 2009)

I would have pooped in the hay!


----------



## CKnowsBest (Oct 26, 2009)

Luckily it's rarely happened to me in public, but that's mainly cos I will actually pass out with the strain of holding it in rather than relax for one second when I've got the urge... I've actually nearly fainted from holding it in before! I think I've prob got really developed muscles there; what I find useful is digging my nails as hard as I can into my palm and saying some prayers in my head when I've got THE pain and am dying to go... The pain in my hand distracts a little from my tummy and makes it easier to focus on holding it in. I've destroyed my palm from the pressure I've put on it before but it's been worth it! There have been times I've been unsuccessful though.  The embarrassment factor really is the straw that breaks the camel's back with this disease! Someone I know in college has a cousin with it and he told me a story about how one night at a party he was so desperate for a dump he did it on the grass in the garden, wiped himself with a t-shirt off the washing line and hung it back up!!! :O Lol!!
I understand how you feel about college; I deferred last year because I just would not have been able. I'm feeling much better this year and can attend most days - hopefully this will be you in a year hun! Stay positive, it's really important not to let it get you down cos you can fight this thing! Hope you feel better soon x.


----------



## lucitcha (Oct 28, 2009)

*NOT cool*

Hi... I´ve shit my pants once, it´s awful even when no one notices...
I went out with some friends, and the exact moment I got in a cab to go back home, I got the feeling... well, I WAS able to hold it in till we got to my building, but the moment my doorman opened the building´s door it happened. It was A LOT of liquid poo running down my jeans. Luckily it didn´t leak on the floor until I was home, and hubby was asleep. No use going to the bathroom then; took a shower, cleaned the floor, washed my pants and went to bed.

Another DESPERATION time was in the car, in heavy traffic, with hubby. I started to cry from the pain and for just NOT seeing a way out. Hubby was terrific, told me in a quiet tone: I can stop and you do your job next to the car - nobody knows you; or you can do it in your pants and when we get to a bathroom you change your clothes (had a whole pack in the car out of coincidence). But I just couldn´t NOT try and hold it until we got to a bathroom. We went to a gas station, the MOST disgusting bathroom I´ve ever been to in my life, and I could make it. 2 minutes later hubby went in the ladie´s room to ask if I was OK and wether I had tissues in the car (of course I did). Then he brought it to me, I cleaned myself and was ready to go. The flush wasn´t working and a lady came in right after me, but what can I do? Better then shitting myself. I warned her and went away. :sorry: 

It´s really a horrible feeling, not being able to hold it in. Went to Europe last month, and EVERYDAY we had a moment of desperation, running to find a public restroom. ALWAYS had change with me.


----------



## forum contributor (Oct 28, 2009)

Peaches said:
			
		

> Great stories Lucitcha!  This is one reason I haven't traveled all over Europe and it makes me so sad.....maybe one day!
> 
> Your stories have made me remember one of mine - hopefully I haven't already shared.   My husband and I went to a play - it was in a small theater - but once the play starts - you really can't leave.  Well..it hit me about the last 15 minutes of the play - and of course...I had to hold it.  Right after...I scurried to the bathroom - 2 stalls - long line - I had one of those idiotic thoughts "ohhh, it's not that bad - I can hold it till I get home" - WHAT was I thinking?? He goes and gets the car and about 5 minutes up the road my gut is just KICKIN'  -  like exit now or I will MAKE an exit!!! He sees me holding the "oh sh!t" bar in the car and knows what's brewing.  We are in the middle of the worst lightening storm in years - so the side of the road isn't an option.  It is pretty late at night and all I'm wanting is a fast food place - cuz their bathrooms are much cleaner than gas stations.  We pull off and there is a Wendy's - I'm dying - like trouser chili dying at this point!!   We cirlce around and realize it is closed except for the drive thru.....figured they wouldn't want the change I'd be offering!  So, luckily there was a Kangaroo gas station just next door.  I RAN in - hit the john and wow - left a really nice present.  The bathroom was NASTY when I got there - couldn't have made it any worse you'd think....but.....I did.    That was a very very close call code brown...let me tell ya!


You
absolutely
KILL
me
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ylol2:


----------



## farm (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok not so public but today I had killer gas.  You know the kind that'll knock a buzzard off a fence post at 100 yds!
And while helping my son with his homework we kinda had a competition going until I went the extra mile and soiled myself.
I said, "Uh, son I gotta go."  He said, "I knew you were cheating."


----------



## Peaches (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG!!!!  That is soooo friggin' funny!!!   You two are going to have some good stories to tell the grandkids.....


----------



## Pirate (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh my God!!! That was so funny. I have tears in my eyes from laughing.

It reminds me of last Thursday night when my son was spackling our walk-in-closet ceiling and I was standing in the doorway. I couldn't stop the gas so after letting it rip I slowly backed away. All of a sudden he starts yelling at me and he can't do a thing cause he's trapped. The more I laughed the more I farted. Finally I sharted and the fun was over. It was him laughing at me.


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 10, 2009)

farm said:
			
		

> Ok not so public but today I had killer gas.  You know the kind that'll knock a buzzard off a fence post at 100 yds!
> And while helping my son with his homework we kinda had a competition going until I went the extra mile and soiled myself.
> I said, "Uh, son I gotta go."  He said, "I knew you were cheating."



:ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2:  At least you can see the funny side Farmie


----------



## shazamataz (Dec 10, 2009)

Pirate said:
			
		

> Oh my God!!! That was so funny. I have tears in my eyes from laughing.
> 
> It reminds me of last Thursday night when my son was spackling our walk-in-closet ceiling and I was standing in the doorway. I couldn't stop the gas so after letting it rip I slowly backed away. All of a sudden he starts yelling at me and he can't do a thing cause he's trapped. The more I laughed the more I farted. Finally I sharted and the fun was over. It was him laughing at me.


:ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: :ylol2: 
Perhaps you could have a new career in the prison system - torture by farts!


----------



## crazycanuck (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear of that but I love how GoJohnnyGo put it, we have a medical problem and there is no way around that and just like others have problems and public "accidents" like a shot my cousin takes after being stung by a bee, unfotunately it happens. 

Last year a year into my diagnosis I was taking my girlfriend (who I started going out with just before my diagnosis) and I were out for a nice and very classy date together for our 1 year anniversery. Much too my suprise and delight we just celebrated our 2nd year together, the reason for my suprise is I start her off with the news of this disease haha but I'm glad she stuck it out with me. So we took the day out for a nice drive into Vancouver as I live in a suburb about an hour away and don't go down there too much. We went for a great walk along the water, fancy dinner, hockey game, the works and on our way back all of a sudden I had to go and I had to go now. I was still a half hour away from home and there was a Mcdonald's somewhat near where I was I was pretty sure....too bad I made it only 2 blocks away. I felt the urge to go so bad I quickly pulled into a warehouse kind of building and sprinted out the car with the spare toliet paper roll I always keep in my car and dashed around the corner. To those poor employees suprise I'm sure I squated in their outdoor smoke pit area because it was slightly covered and shletered. It was the ultimate in embarassment because although I had told my girlfriend pretty much everything but I'd never had anything like that happen to me especially infront of her. 
I have also pioneered many new trails and natures own port-a-pottys in my time on family vacations up north which to people who aren't from B.C. means nothing . But as it turns out we have a lot of trees here and ditches along a very long road which takes 3 or 4 hours driving time to get to an actually city with public washrooms so I have "marked my territory" more than a few times along the way which is made all the more embarassing when people honk. 
I know its hard but try not to be embarassed it will happen to almost everybody on here at some point if it hasn't already. Atleast you were prepared and got out of there ok and that your friends were understanding is awesome.


----------



## mwb3779 (Dec 11, 2009)

At least we have each other right?  Where else can you tell people I just crapped my pants and they don't look at you strange or laugh in your face.  I have had the code brown many times.  Missed the landing hole a few times.  Now I keep extra boxers with me and a little clean up kit.  Baby wipes are pretty important.  They have the right amount of wetness to clean up.  I was staying at my sisters house one day and took a step up to go towards the bathroom.  That broke the seal and it just came out.  I tried to stop it but it didn't work.  My sister knew I was having a very hard time and she and her husband cleaned it up before I got out of the bathroom.  Can't believe how great my family is.  

Stuff happens..... you just gotta deal with it.


----------



## pewpewlasers (Dec 11, 2009)

Wiles said:
			
		

> I probably looked like a constipated serial killer but I didn't care


HA HA! This made me laugh so hard, yet I know the feeling. LOL

There have been so many times that I have tried to play it cool when my bowels were on the attack. It gets pretty hard when you are stuck in a store and you can't move because if you do....well...you know. It's hard to mask the sweating, hunching over, grinding teeth, and fist clenching.

I think one of my worst moments was a long long time ago I had a new boyfriend. I was over at his house when I had to go. Oh boy...that didn't work out to well. So, I used the bathroom and pretty much filled it to the brim. What was worse was that it got clogged. OMG, I wanted to die. I had no idea what to say. I was pretty much tempted to run out of the house and never see him ever again because I was so embarrassed. I ended up telling him what happened and he had to go buy a plunger and he cleaned it up. Wow, didn't expect things to go so smoothly after that. At least he didn't freak out.


----------



## JMitch (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had 2, and have marked my territory PLENTY of times. The first I was at my house (in the driveway) and couldn't make it in the house. Almost instantaneously. I was so freaked out, I didn't know how to say something to my wife because I was so embarassed. Second, I was in a Walmart (and I felt like dying). Good thing it was in the winter and I had on a dark pair of sweats. I have marked my territory and good thing I was living in a remote part of California. I have been pretty discreet thus far thankfully.

Since then, I have learned to be better prepared and take things with me EVERYTIME I go somewhere. It's embarassing and a tough pill to swallow, but being open about it can help some.


BTW, code brown is an awesome term! lol


----------



## my.december (Jan 8, 2010)

I've had a few incidents, but the absolute WORST came almost two years ago when I was waiting tables. I was the bar closer, and it was Happy Hour during one of our busiest nights of the week. Now, there were only two servers to cover the 18 tables on the bar side, so we could get REALLY busy. Also, consider that our uniforms were khaki pants.

I'd just delivered food to a table and was walking the tray back to the kitchen when I felt like I was going to pass gas. I gritted my teeth and tried to hold it in and kept walking. A few short seconds later, I felt a warm, wet sensation all over my backside. Quickly, I put the tray behind my back, changed directions, and RAN to the bathroom. Ducked into the stall, pulled down my pants, and cried as my worst fears were confirmed. My pants were covered in some neon yellow looking liqui-poo. Honestly, it was basically just neon yellow water.

I called my mom crying, not sure what to do. There was still at least four hours before I was off, and I was sitting there in soiled khaki pants that showed EVERYTHING. Somehow, I cleaned myself up and talked to my manager, who allowed me to change into the black pants I had in my car. Bundled the khakis up in a hoodie and threw them in a locker until my sister was able to come get them. I was SO upset and SO mortified.

I've also had a FEW times when, out of nowhere, I would have an explosion of mucus from my butt. 

You're definitely not alone.


----------



## tamesis (Jan 8, 2010)

So many stories to relate to! 
I've always had problems with my bowels, and remember one day walking home from high school, and i had the urge to go about 15 minutes from home. I tried to stop at a friends' house to go, but nobody was home. I managed to white knuckle it most of the way home, and as others have mentioned, when i turned the corner and was minutes away from my house the anticipation took over, and i lost control. i was 15, and mortified....Thankfully nobody was home, and i've never told anyone. 

Also, just a few months ago, i was in the car with a friend and i got the urge to go. The cramping was so bad, and we were just getting off the freeway and there was nowhere around to go. I managed to hold it somehow, and we pulled into a little cafe that i figured would have a bathroom. i was sweating, breaking out in hives, it was awful, and then i saw a sign on the door "bathrooms for customers only" i pleaded with the cashier, and luckily she could see i was in distress and let me use the bathroom. I was there for probably a good fifteen minutes and when i came out she was like, are you alright dear? LOL. I was a little embarrassed, but grateful i made it.


----------



## Peaches (Jan 8, 2010)

There ain't nothin' like the love of a nasty public restroom in a time of desperation!!!


----------



## Timmytoogood (Jan 10, 2010)

Whoa,  it is kind of comforting, in a strange way, to hear other people with crap-yer-pants stories.  B.C. (Before Chrohn's) going into public was never the adventure it is today.  I've got spare shorts in the car and usually another spare with me in a travel pack.  I wear cheap underwear so I don't worry about tossing them out.


----------



## my.december (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, I remembered another one... this one was just a close call though.

It was early November 2008, and I was hanging out at the mall when it STRUCK and I realized I had to go... and terribly so. We'd just ducked into Starbucks when it hit me, so I told a friend what I wanted and took off for the bathroom. Starbucks has like the one person bathroom, not stalls, and of course someone was in it.

It was pretty painful, but I just leaned against the wall and assured myself that it wouldn't take too long. Minutes ticked by... and by... and my. Meanwhile, the pain has intensified so bad that I'm only standing by sheer will because it was a public place. I was starting to break out in a sweat and feel dizzy from the pain. 

It seemed like forever... the pain was absolutely crippling me, and I didn't think I'd be able to make it. Some old lady watching me wait even got annoyed enough at how long this was taking for the other person to come out. I could hear talking though so thought maybe it was a mom and kid(s), which can take a good bit of time. However, my intestines didn't seem to understand the concept of waiting our turn.

FINALLY, some girl came out as I'm basically drenched in sweat and on the verge of passing out from it. She worked a couple stores down and was on her cell phone talking! The entire time. I'm guessing she decided she wanted to make a call and took a "bathroom break" to do so.

OMG, I had some choice words for her. Unfortunately, I couldn't share them because I had to sprint inside the bathroom.


----------



## Sue-2009 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've done it too!  The emotional end is the hardest to bear.  I know its hard, but I try to laugh at it.  The other night, my husband said--"do you mind I'm loosing most of my hair?"  I replied--"do you mind, I sh** my pants?"  S


----------



## Peaches (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL!!  Nice response Sue. I hope he said NO :O)


----------



## AmyWooden (Jun 24, 2010)

kello82 said:


> i have to say i'm pretty sad and frusterated now. i guess this is a venting thread.
> 
> ugh i guess i just needed to vent and tell of this adventure. if anyone has embarrasing stories of their own, id love to hear. it would make me feel better to see how you guys have handled these situations.
> bah, still feeling sad even now


Kello, I've been there.  I've felt that embarrassment and humilation that goes with it.  You can't help it.  Remember it's not your fault and you can't control it.  I had an accident in grade scool when I was first diagnosed.  My mother brougt me new clothes to put on.  The Nurse asked her "Does she do this often?'" and she had to explain the condition to her.  I've also had it happen in the car and at the mall.  

You seem to have very supportive friends.  That is good.  I'd hate to see you avoid situations in the future because you're afraid of what might happen.  I know it's hard to do but hang in there.


----------



## JMelia (Sep 12, 2013)

Today was another embarrassing day.  I had an accident even though I tried to get home.  I am glad that I was wearing an Silouette, but never the less, it's still embarrassing to lose control in front of my daughter and grandchildren.  I thought that after having 3ft of intestines removed, the problem would be solved, but it seems to be worse. Most of the time I can laugh it off, but today was hard.  Sorry for the whine, but I just needed to get it off my chest. Most days, I am fine, just a little sad today.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Sep 12, 2013)

JMelia said:


> Today was another embarrassing day.  I had an accident even though I tried to get home.  I am glad that I was wearing an Silouette, but never the less, it's still embarrassing to lose control in front of my daughter and grandchildren.  I thought that after having 3ft of intestines removed, the problem would be solved, but it seems to be worse. Most of the time I can laugh it off, but today was hard.  Sorry for the whine, but I just needed to get it off my chest. Most days, I am fine, just a little sad today.


It's awful when it happens and I'm sorry it did. Have you looked into diapers? They provide a greater sense of security and you can get washable or disposable ones.


----------

